# Bubba



## Yari (Apr 14, 2003)

Bubba died in a fire and was burned pretty bad.

The morgue needed someone to identify the body, so his two best friends,
Daryl and Gomer, were called for.

Daryl went in and the mortician pulled back the sheet. Daryl looked and
said, "Yup, he's burnt pretty bad. Roll him over."

So the mortician rolled him over and Daryl looked and said, "Nope, ain't
Bubba."

The mortician thought that was rather strange and he was pretty sure of the
body's identity.

Gomer was then brought in to identify the body. Gomer took a look at him and
said, "Yup, he's burnt real bad. Roll him over."

The mortician rolled him over and Gomer looked down and said, "Nope, ain't
Bubba."

The mortician asked, "How can you tell?"

Gomer said, "Well, Bubba had two *******s."

"What? He had two *******s?" asked the mortician.

"Yup, everyone knew about it, too. Every time we went to town, folks would
say, "Here comes Bubba with them two *******s."


Enjoy!

/Yari


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice... :rofl:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 14, 2003)

Um... I don't get it... the bleeps interfered.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 14, 2003)

:boing2: :boing2: 

Just for that joke I'll boing you twice.


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *:boing2: :boing2:
> 
> Just for that joke I'll boing you twice.  *



Nothing like being boinged....especially being boinged twice!  :boing2: :boing2:


----------

